# gpart show Not Showing Skylake eMMC Disk on 11.1-BETA3



## dal36 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm attempting to install FreeBSD 11.1-BETA3 to an Intel Compute Stick (model STK2m364CC - the Skylake Core m3 version). During boot, the internal eMMC drive is recognized as mmcsd0, however the output of `gpart show` in the installer shell doesn't include this disk, but only lists the installer memory stick itself.

I noticed that there have been several changes to the eMMC code in the past few months, in particular the addition of quirks for the Bay Trail and Apollo Lake eMMC controllers to sdhci_pci.c in r311794. NetBSD's changes to their version of this file at 56d7a49d also seem to include support for the 100-series chipset, in addition to the Bay Trail ones that were added in FreeBSD. The device ID that they've added in this change (PCI_PRODUCT_INTEL_100SERIES_LP_EMMC, which is 0x9d2b per NetBSD's pcidevs.h) is showing up in the dmesg for my machine, on pcib0.

Given these observations, is it worth raising this in a bug report? I'm not familiar enough with the inner workings of these drivers to be sure that just adding another quirk along the lines of the Apollo Lake one already added in r311794 would be sufficient to make this hardware work. However, I'm happy to test if someone more knowledgeable with this can provide guidance. I can also post the dmesg (regular or verbose) if that will help.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2017)

dal36 said:


> I'm attempting to install FreeBSD 11.1-BETA3 to an Intel Compute Stick (model STK2m364CC - the Skylake Core m3 version). During boot, the internal eMMC drive is recognized as mmcsd0, however the output of  gpart show in the installer shell doesn't include this disk, but only lists the installer memory stick itself.


If there's no partition table on a disk (regardless if it's eMMC, HDD, SSD or memory stick) nothing will be shown.


----------



## dal36 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks, I hadn't encountered that behaviour before, but that was the issue.


----------

